# How much peppermint extract?



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

For our family's Christmas Eve celebration I'm making a rich, sinful chocolate bundt cake. Normally the recipe uses coffee flavored liqueur, which I sub with strong coffee. This time I want to make it a chocolate peppermint cake. How much peppermint extract should I use? I'm thinking at least a tablespoon but wanted some thoughts on how much to create a lovely peppermint bite. Om nom nom!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

How much flour is in the cake? You want to base the amount off of that, since that's your bulk it has to spread through.

It also depends on how minty you want it. Honestly, I'd start with half the amount you're thinking, taste the batter, and then increase it until it's a good balance between the chocolate and mint. You may be spot on, or you may not. Just measure it as it goes in so next time you know.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Cristeen. I'm not sure how much flour because it's a cheater cake and uses a cake mix and other things. Here is the recipe. I'm going to go with your suggestion of starting with half as much extract and sampling the batter. I wonder how different it might taste after it's baked? I was thinking about stirring in about 1/4 cup of crushed peppermint candies as well, or maybe just sprinkling that on top when the cake is baked.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd sprinkle them on top, myself. Maybe a chocolate ganache/glaze with peppermints sprinkled on top of it.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Yep, that's what I was thinking. I can't wait to eat it!


----------



## majoie (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd say err on the side of too little peppermint; you can add more if you think it needs it when you taste it. Peppermint tends to be strong. Maybe start with a teaspoon. The crushed candycanes will also increase the mint. You don't want to overwhelm the chocolate.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Good thought, MaJoie. I know too much peppermint can end up tasting bitter.


----------

